# Your favorite, older spinning reels?



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

I've been meaning to join this site ever since I moved back to MI in 2014. I'm looking forward to chatting about activities and issues that are in my backyard and community.

I'm reassessing my collection of fishing reels and wanted to ask - what are some of your older, favorite spinning reels, mostly around the ultra lite size?

I have a few ultra lite spinning reels that I have kept around as spares and ice fishing but they are low-end reels and perform that way. The one I would keep is left-handed but I'm right-handed. I would be happier replacing the 4 reels that I'm not using for whatever reason with 2 older but nicer reels; nicer gear I WANT to use, less clutter. I'm considering models like the old Mitchell 408 or an Abu Garcia Gold Max2 (had one; dropped in the lake). Instant anti-reverse would be nice (but not required) and I hate the "quick fire", trigger reels for opening the bail. Does anyone know when instant anti-reverse become widely available?

There are lots of modern options but they are either pricey, or made of too much plastic. Even my "new" reels are 13 yrs. old. I'm putting my list together of older, used, higher end models so I can watch Ebay or other places.

Thanks!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Not ultralights ,but older 60' s and 70' s Michell 300' s have been long time favorites.
Better features ,including drags have been used with other reels over the years , but those well maintained 300' s have caught one heck of a variety and numbers of fish over the years.
One was even degreased and used for ice fishing panfish , and larger fish.


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

Waif said:


> Not ultralights ,but older 60' s and 70' s Michell 300' s have been long time favorites.
> Better features ,including drags have been used with other reels over the years , but those well maintained 300' s have caught one heck of a variety and numbers of fish over the years.
> One was even degreased and used for ice fishing panfish , and larger fish.


The left-handed reel I mentioned is a Mitchell 409 - it seems to be more of an ultra light reel. I have a Mitchell 308 as well - definitely a midsize reel. I'm not the versed in the Mitchell model numbers and if they designate a smaller or larger reel. I know the odd numbered models are for lefties.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Being able to adjust handle for right or left hand retrieve has it' s advantages.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nothing like the sound of an old Mitchell clicker. Here is a very early 70's 308 that was my Moms. I had it out to change the line and oil her up for some trout fishing. 









Other than old Mitchell's I have a number of older Abu and Cardinal spinning reeels that still are great reels, but no pics, they all live up north.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Man the old 308 brought a  to my face, lol....my favorite and was on a 5'5" if I remember right brown Garcia Conolon 4 star UL rod, maybe "light" action.....when the rod finally broke I made an ice fishing rod out of the tip and still have that !....

Grew up on Garcia's and have a few 300's in a box somewhere.....my 1st Walleye set up was a green Conolon 3 star rod with a Pflueger baitcaster.....I have an old Garcia annual from the 70's and remember well the full page ad that showed a big picture of the fishing rod factory right here in the USA !....imagine that !....sad stuff....

They were "my" good ole days/growing up for sure....cheers....


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I have to say I think the 5.5' rod had a Garcia 408 on it....if they made one then that's it as it just rings too loud a bell, lol....had a few 308's and more 300's for sure.....some Cardinal's too and when the baitcasting 5000's came out that's all we had !....

pretty sure it was a 408, I'm gonna have to dig around as I never throw old reels out and see if I can find it !....


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Zebco (Abu) Cardinal 3 was the schnitz.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Zebco Cardinal 3, and 4 reels had the best drags in spinning reels. There might be some real high-end reels with better drags now, but they cost a lot more. I bought most of my Zebco C3's and C4s on Ebay. You can still find them there, every day.

I have a few Abu Cardinal 3's and 4's. I _*much*_ prefer the Zebco models.

I've also got some old Mitchell 300's, and 308's. I considered it an upgrade when I invested in the Cardinal reels, and still do.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

REG said:


> Zebco (Abu) Cardinal 3 was the schnitz.


This^^^^^^^


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> Zebco Cardinal 3, and 4 reels had the best drags in spinning reels. There might be some real high-end reels with better drags now, but they cost a lot more. I bought most of my Zebco C3's and C4s on Ebay. You can still find them there, every day.
> 
> I have a few Abu Cardinal 3's and 4's. I _*much*_ prefer the Zebco models.
> 
> I've also got some old Mitchell 300's, and 308's. I considered it an upgrade when I invested in the Cardinal reels, and still do.


I bought my first two cardinal 4's about 1980 and still use them to this day. I have since added a few more from eBay and have found a couple at estate sales and such.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Back in the 80's I had a couple zebco 6020's. Great reels with the ball bearings & brass gears. 4:7:1 gear ratio. Got 1 left with a broken bail that I cant seem to find. Spent ALOT of summers in Ludington in my teens and those reels caught a ton of BIG pier kings!!


Ive also got a couple Dam Quicks. Great older reels!


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Really liked the DAM Quick reel in the ultra light or smaller sizes.... I no longer have any and I forget the model numbers.... they were a solid reel with a good drag.... heavier than similar size reels manufactured now days if my memory is still good.
I may have to look on EBay for one.... be fun to fish with one again......
In relation to this thread, I'd love to find an old ultra light glass rod....
One with the silver (stainless steel I would guess) "bridge guides"...... 
4 1/2' - 6' would be fun to pair up to a Quick or Garcia 308.
I think bridge guides on ultra lights were probably manufactured up till the early or mid 1970's.....does anyone know?


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sprytle said:


> Back in the 80's I had a couple zebco 6020's. Great reels with the ball bearings & brass gears. 4:7:1 gear ratio. Got 1 left with a broken bail that I cant seem to find. Spent ALOT of summers in Ludington in my teens and those reels caught a ton of BIG pier kings!!
> 
> 
> Ive also got a couple Dam Quicks. Great older reels!


Sent you a PM about broken reel.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

For me it's a toss up between a Zebco Cardinal 3 & a DAM Quick 110N.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

syonker said:


> For me it's a toss up between a Zebco Cardinal 3 & a DAM Quick 110N.


Both are good but I would take the Quick !


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Nothing like the sound of an old Mitchell clicker. Here is a very early 70's 308 that was my Moms. I had it out to change the line and oil her up for some trout fishing.
> View attachment 263353
> 
> 
> Other than old Mitchell's I have a number of older Abu and Cardinal spinning reeels that still are great reels, but no pics, they all live up north.


My first spinning real was a Mitchell 300. Looked just like your 308. Bought it in the 60's. I loved that reel. Not sure what happened to it but I wish I still had it.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's the 2 I have left, one is a 300 C.....lot's of fish and memories in those 2 reels !.....can't find my 408....sorry for the focus, think I need a new camera, cheers....


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

My first reels were the old Bronson reels made just a few miles from my home. In the early 60's started using the Mitchell 300's and still have quite a few Mitchells (several different models) in the old reel box that is on the back shelf.

D


----------

